# Nat Sherman Host NAT SHERMAN SUAVE Cigar Review - Great smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Smooth and robust

Read the full review here: Nat Sherman Host NAT SHERMAN SUAVE Cigar Review - Great smoke


----------

